# More wraps = More Resistance (Apparently Not??)



## Joseph (30/1/18)

Howzit guys,

So I bought some Geek Vape N80 Fused Clapton (NiChrome, 26ga*3 + 36ga) wire today and started my build:

My first build was a duel coil 5 wrap coil (On a 3.0mm screw driver, which I think is the biggest from the set), which resulted in 0.09 ohm resistance. I had to play around with the wire abit to get it to hit atleast 0.1 ohm so my mod (Reuleaux RX2/3) would at least fire.

On my second build, I really wanted to get a higher resistance to ensure safety and thought an extra wrap would help. So using the same wire; I done a 6 wrap (Also on a 3.0mm screw driver) duel coil which somehow also resulted in 0.09 ohm resistance and no matter how much playing around I do with the wire I can't get it higher than 0.09 ohm and actually dropped to 0.07 ohm at times.

I'm abit confused as to why this is happening? Surely another wrap would have given me better resistance? In theory that's an extra 2 wraps because I'm doing 2 coils.

Also I thought 2 coils should result in higher resistance over a single coil build, but noticed when I have a single coil I get about 0.20 ohm resistance and when doing duel coil it halves the resistance? Although irrelevant from this, I don't understand why my extra wrap didn't result in higher resistance?

Hoping someone can help explain this to me and also possibly point me in the right direction to building higher resistance coils. I would say most of my decks are pretty decently sized and 6 wraps is pretty wide and much thicker than pre-made coils yet someone results in much much less resistance?

Thank you and look forward to your responses.

Peace Out

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

Resistance in parallel will always be half than that of single ... due to it offering more pathways for current to flow (welcome to electricity haha)

Resistance is directly proportional to length but indirectly proportional to surface area (imagine resistance as a highway or road, more lanes will result in less traffic)

Now if I use a single wire and add an extra wrap, surface area will stay the same but the length increases (so instead of driving 10kms your car will have to drive 15km in traffic)

The problem now is you're using a wire which has three strands instead of one... So by adding extra wraps youre only increasing the resistance by 1/3 of what it will be in the case of if it was only one strand ( due to the three wires providing 3x the surface area or "roads" ) but keep in mind you have it in a dual set up so by adding an extra wrap to both coils you will be only adding 1/6 more resistance ....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

If I remember correctly ... when I coiled 26x3 with 36 ni80 and installed on my buddies peerless the resistance settled on 0.14 Ohms with 7 wraps each on a 3mm screwdriver ... that's after dry burning each coil individually and wicking (Ni80 resistance increases after dry burning and wicking most of the time)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/1/18)

Joseph said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> So I bought some Geek Vape N80 Fused Clapton (NiChrome, 26ga*3 + 36ga) wire today and started my build:
> 
> ...



Hi bud
As for a single coil resistance vs a dual coil resistance.
A dual of the same coil will always be half the resistance of single coil.
So in single you getting 0.2 and dual 0.1 then that is correct. The ohms is always halved on a dual coil.

As for the wraps.
It is impossible for 5 wraps to have the same resistance as 6 wraps.
Check your post screws and make sure they are tightned sometimes when pulsing a coil the heat causes expansion and sometimes loosens the post screw.

Make sure your 510 pin under the atty is properly fastened into the base.

Also make sure that your coil wraps is not making contact with the posts as this can cause a closer contact point and drop your ohms.

If possible please share some pics of the build from diffrent angles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (31/1/18)

The mods only show 2 decimals. So, if you get a 0.09(0) on the dot and do another wrap and if that ads another .008 then your mod will still show 0.09(8) 

You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/1/18)

zadiac said:


> The mods only show 2 decimals. So, if you get a 0.09(0) on the dot and do another wrap and if that ads another .008 then your mod will still show 0.09(8)
> 
> You're welcome



Wouldn't the chipset automatically round it off and make it a 0.10 ohm in the example above @zadiac ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (31/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wouldn't the chipset automatically round it off and make it a 0.10 ohm in the example above @zadiac ?



I'm not sure. Some high end chipsets might do that, but this is just my opinion to explain it to myself so I don't worry about it.......lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (31/1/18)

The guys have done a good job answering your question

my 2c 

When dealing with super low resistances , use a decent multimeter from post to post , more accurate than most mods in my experience

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g (31/1/18)

The leads of the multimeter probes have resistance in them that need to be accounted for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (7/2/18)

I tried the exact same build today. Also hit 0.09 ohms on dual coil with 6 wraps at 2.5mm id. 

A bit worrying I'd say.

My mod was getting fairly warm just pulsing, so I'm a little nervouse about chain vaping it the way I normally vape.

Did you manage to resolve the problem?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/2/18)

I have the exact same wire and it is a real pain. I stopped using it because of the super low resistance. You would probably need a DNA mod for it to fire to dry burn the coils. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joseph (11/2/18)

Thanks sooo much everyone for all the replies and insights into why I could have been having this issue!

I never did manage to resolve this issue and will avoid purchasing NiChrome in the future! For the remainder of my wire, I'll probably just stick to single coil 6 wrap build and not bother being creative with it.

I learnt my lesson and hopefully other newbies like me who come across this post will just stick to kanthal; and in my opinion I can taste the NiChrome where as kanthal I don't really notice.

Thanks again everyone! Really appreciate the community!

Peace Out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (11/2/18)

After pulsing and wicking my coil settled on 0.11. Haven't tried any other coils so can't comment on the taste of nichrome, but your comments are definitely noted.

My next wire purchase will either be SS or kanthal. Thx dude.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/2/18)

here i am on the ather side of the coin
made me a clapton coil out of it and loving the 0.10

Reactions: Like 1


----------

